# Anyone know what the inspiration was for Remember us (300) / Finale (Titus) ????



## ericdxx

It is basically a rip-off of Ellioth's music for Titus (1999) but I wonder if there is an original inspiration for this?

What a beautiful use of counterpoint and key-changes right?

IE I want to find the original!


----------

